# Cartouche patch (ear)



## SHIBA425 (Jun 11, 2009)

I am trying to code a procedure for a perforated ear drum and the provider is using a cartouche patch.  I know this is probably just the type or name of the patch. 

Does code 69610 - Tympanic membrane repair, with or without site preparation of perforation for closure, with or without patch   cover the procedure for this repair or am I way off base?

Thank you for any input.
jlf


----------



## jackjones62 (Jun 11, 2009)

Your right on with CPT 69610, look no further.

Jennifer
ENT CT


----------

